# Battery drainage problems on JB leak?



## Farbulus (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm running the Jelly Bean Verizon leak on my Maxx HD and have had less than standard battery drainage. I can normally last 35 hours with about 4-5 hours of screen time on and with this JB leak i'll get maybe 15 with 3 hours of screen time on. Any ideas?


----------



## GoCliffGo05 (Sep 1, 2012)

Considering its a leak I'd just say wait for the official or throw the Vitreous ROM on there. Verizon is rumored to begin rolling out the update by Dec 17 or so.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## INeedaDroid2GROM (Dec 16, 2011)

GoCliffGo05 said:


> Considering its a leak I'd just say wait for the official or throw the Vitreous ROM on there. Verizon is rumored to begin rolling out the update by Dec 17 or so.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


December 17? Damn, that seems pretty far away. Isn't usually only a few days after soak test invites are sent out?


----------



## rebretz000 (Jul 2, 2012)

I noticed the battery drain also. I went back to ICS.
At first I thought I was paranoid until I saw this post.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Most Angry Man (Feb 14, 2012)

I am not having this problem. I also have maxx HD and just installed jb leak. I am at 15 hrs uptime right now with over 3 hrs screen on, 2 hrs tune-in radio streaming (battery hog) over bluetooth, and about 1/2 hour navigation. I still have 40% remaining.


----------



## Farbulus (Sep 16, 2011)

Most Angry Man said:


> I am not having this problem. I also have maxx HD and just installed jb leak. I am at 15 hrs uptime right now with over 3 hrs screen on, 2 hrs tune-in radio streaming (battery hog) over bluetooth, and about 1/2 hour navigation. I still have 40% remaining.


Damn lucky. Man I'll have my phone on for 6 hours with 2.5 screen time and it will be at 40 percent.


----------



## Farbulus (Sep 16, 2011)

rebretz000 said:


> I noticed the battery drain also. I went back to ICS.
> At first I thought I was paranoid until I saw this post.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


How did you go back?!


----------



## rebretz000 (Jul 2, 2012)

Farbulus said:


> How did you go back?!


The Utility 1.0
It wipes your phone but sends you back to stock. SD Card contents are not deleted.
You'll have to re root.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rebretz000 (Jul 2, 2012)

rebretz000 said:


> The Utility 1.0 over at XDA or DroidRZR forums.
> It wipes your phone but sends you back to stock. SD Card contents are not deleted.
> You'll have to re root.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## skinien (Jun 30, 2011)

It could be Google Now. By default, Google Now wants to update your location automatically - this tends to be a battery killer. Turn off Google Now and change your Latitude settings so that they aren't updated and reported automatically. If that doesn't work, get an app like Better Battery stats to see if something is keeping your phone awake.

I'm on the JB leak and I can go 3 days without a charge on the MAXX so the leak should be fine . Good luck.


----------



## msassounian (Nov 9, 2012)

i also have draining problems. and i cannot for the life of me figure out what the hell is the problem.


----------

